# spot dosing liquid carbon - how long to kill BBA?



## a1Matt (21 Dec 2009)

how soon after spot dosing liquid carbon before BBA starts dying off?

I have been spot dosing 1ml of AE's liquid carbon, with a pippette directly onto a 3cm square of wood each day for about 5 days now and can see no difference at all to the tufts of BBA on it. Should I keep dosing and wait patiently, or, is the fact I have seen nothing by now sign that I need to change my method of application.

I have some ideas of how I can change my method, but having never used liquid carbon before, I want to get some feedback from those with experience before I do so. 

thanks


----------



## AdAndrews (21 Dec 2009)

ive been trying the same technique, around 1-2ml on a surface of approx 2"x3" and i have not noticed any change since a week of doing it.


----------



## JamesM (21 Dec 2009)

Try to remove as many of the tufts of bba as possible, then turn filters off and dose the full amount to the infected area. Leave for a few minutes then put your filter back on. You should notice the bba change colour and die back within a few days.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Dec 2009)

thanks James.  

Some days I have been turning the filter off for a few minutes, other days (when in a rush) I have omitted this step. 

Just this evening I have come home to see an Oto grazing on the BBA.  So although the BBA appears the same to look at, I am taking this as a sign that it is starting to die off, as the Otos usually steer clear of the stuff   

Sods law this happens a few hours after I post about nothing seeming to happen


----------



## flygja (22 Dec 2009)

After spot dosing with liquid carbon (I use Seachem Excel), the tufts of BBA would either turn purplish or become translucent. That's when the algae eaters will start snacking on them. I guess its like stewing some beef, makes it soft enough for them to eat   

Don't forget to turn off your filter when you spot dose, so that the liquid has more reaction time with the algae.


----------



## squiggley (22 Dec 2009)

I applied easycarbo directly with a small paintbrush when I did a water change. Results were visible the next day.

Just done a rescape on the Osaka and took my wood out and left it outside and let the frost kill it off.


----------



## a1Matt (23 Dec 2009)

Thanks Squiggley.

I will apply some carbon at waterchange, and also plod on with my current method as I am starting to see a difference now.  

When I killed off BBA in the past (boiling water on hardscape at time of rescaping tank) it took the Oto's a few weeks to munch through it all.  I am patient, and it is nice to watch the Oto's feasting as well


----------



## a1Matt (29 Dec 2009)

Just thought I would post an update.... 

The trick seems to be, as instructed earlier on in this thread, in increasing the contact time the carbon has with the BBA.  I have gone as far as leaving the filter off for between 30 and 60 min after spot application. This has a great effect; the BBA dies off within hours   

My 12 otos now all look ridiculously fat!

Next step is to buy a 'Kent Marine Sea Squirt' so I can apply carbon to hard to reach corners without getting my hands wet.
It is like a giant extendable turkey baster with ml markings on it for accurate dosing.


----------



## willgaze (6 Jan 2010)

I spot dosed algae on Java Moss, killed the algae and the moss!


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Jan 2010)

willgaze said:
			
		

> I spot dosed algae on Java Moss, killed the algae and the moss!


yea, thats what ive done, it doesnt kill it though, it will grow back, even from when it looks like all is lost


----------

